# 600mg Test E & 200mg Tren E log



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Test E 600mg a week
Tren E 200 mg a week
HCG 1000iu a week

Aromasin 12.5 ED
Nolva 10mg on pin days
First 2 weeks 50mg Var a day

Brand: Pharmacom, shipped from the main factory, codes fine. Good or better than Pharma! Pricey but I make sure my gear is of the best quality direct, no resellers.

This is just a log for mainly me and any questions to give back to the community. I've added a low dose Tren which is a first for me. It's 5 times more anabolic than Test and I wanted to dip my toe in the tren waters.. Aromasin is ED due to the half life. Not sure why people run in EOD... I'm gyno prone so adding in some spare Nolva to block receptors on pin days so there is no binding to breast tissue. Playing this safe as I can. Shots are Mon / Thurs so that's 300mg of test, 100mg of tren and 500iu of HCG per shot day, twice a week.

I'm going to edit this post with weekly updates to serve as a sticky to follow.

*Week 1*
I preloaded with Var the week before. Feeling hard, vascular. 
Nothing like feeling the pip of a new cycle... I notice that pip is a lot less pain compared to my first few cycles.. This time, I can walk ok. I must say, these Pharmacom vials the best oils i've ever used. Smooth as butter.

*Week 2*
I can see ever so slight changes. This didn't happen with test before. Must be the tren. Sleep suffering. Other than that, feeling very stable, calm, at peace. No need to get angry. Might open up a temple of zen contrary to Tren sides.. Lifts have gone up. Sleep is impacting my energy levels which is a big deal. Big cycle, no sleep, no energy for training and repair.

*Week 3*
Definite slight change in look and a small weight increase. I'm recomping so i'm not expecting to blow up. I hope the tren lives up to the hype. I've stopped the var and saved it for later in the cycle. HCG starting this week too.

*Week 4*

Really noticing a change. The recomp effect is amazing. It's not a miracle drug. Diet needs to be on point. I'm noticing my shape is changing. Sleep still isn't great and the biggest paint. As for mood, seems good. Nips are really sensitive. I've added 6.25mg of letro on pin days as well as 10mg of nolva twice a week with my 12.5mg of aromasin. I'm gyno sensitive but this is extreme.... I've had a gyno symptoms i'm 100% sure; . " gyno symptoms like itchy and or burning nips, enlarged areola, coning nipples. They are so pointy and protruding, I'm getting more compliments on my nips than my size. They are also sensitive sons of bitches. Some great advice in this thread - i'm going to be bumping up the AI to 25mg a day and taking Nolva 20mg ED too. Letro is on hand..

*Week 5*

If i'm going to pinpoint where thing started to go wrong, it was around the time I introduced HCG in week 3.

Negatives:

-Hair clumps falling out. 
-new hard, gyno lumps. Not good. 20mg Nolva ED, 25mg Aromasin ED and now letro ED. so many meds to combat sides.

These two symptoms started getting better when I upped my AI & SERM. I also added 'Activated B6' which the body utilises better (Thanks UKM!)

I got really worried about my sides and though 'is it worth taking so many meds to combat sides?' It made me think if cycling is ever worth it in the future. Is it worth all this? I'll revisit this thought after the cycle..

On the flip side, the body recomposition and 'tren look' is amazing. Mood is very good, no aggression which I find strange as this is a tren side. I feel quite tranquil. Libido is through the roof. No pip whatsoever. All lifts keep going up. My clothes are getting tighter. Week 6 ahead.

*Week 6*
Taking ralox 60mg split AM and PM
I find on cycle, AI and SERMs are really personal and have to be dialled in. feeling much better. Looking good, traps coming up, looking more cave man like.

*Week 7*
Added in 0.625mg of leto x2 this week on pin days. Gyno really reducing.

*Week 8*
I'm off my goal and this is diet based - diet is so key and I'm disappointed that I didn't control it more. Looking my best shape ever but this exceptionally hot heatwave we have has made me lethargic and impacted sleep which in turn, impacts training. I've started to really kerb my carbs which is helping the bloat. Noticeably, the mornings you can make out abs and the evenings i'm holding water. I took some water pills a few weeks ago which really made the definition pop.

*Week 9*
For my final 3 weeks i had the option of opening a new bottle of test or buying in some Pharmacom mix 6 which is test/tren/mast. Going to go with this and save the test for next years summer cycle. I'm hoping the mast will help with the bloat.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

musio said:


> Test E 600mg a week
> Tren E 200 mg a week
> HCG 1000iu a week
> 
> ...


 Half life of aromasin comment is irrelevant it's a suicidal inhibitor, how often you have to take it would depend on how quickly you regenerate aromatase.

will this log be illustrated?


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Sphinkter said:


> Half life of aromasin comment is irrelevant it's a suicidal inhibitor, how often you have to take it would depend on how quickly you regenerate aromatase.
> 
> will this log be illustrated?


 I am gyno prone and want to stay on the safe side. I aromatase looking at the washing up.

It will be illustrated by my vivid storytelling only i'm afraid.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

musio said:


> I am gyno prone and want to stay on the safe side. I aromatase looking at the washing up.
> 
> It will be illustrated by my vivid storytelling only i'm afraid.


 Quite right mate I was just meaning the dosing for aromasin isn't just to do with the half life of the drug unlike adex and letro.

too bad man, good luck with your goals.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Sphinkter said:


> Quite right mate I was just meaning the dosing for aromasin isn't just to do with the half life of the drug unlike adex and letro.
> 
> too bad man, good luck with your goals.


 Thanks for the info mate. I read a lot about needing it ED but maybe I didn't read this enough. I'm going by my last cycle - i found ED worked for me and I know it's very dependant on the person.


----------



## Glosss (Feb 1, 2016)

12.5mg a day? i thought the general dosing was 1.25mg eod or e3d etc.?

//I've never ran a cycle, just asking.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

good work, I will follow for sure so keep posting. I have Tren e in my drawer, and cant decide on that or deca/dbol for my next blast. Never don't Tren before so interested in how you react sides wise. Especially as many now claim that 1:2 test to Tren works better and I note your running the test higher than the Tren.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Glosss said:


> 12.5mg a day? i thought the general dosing was 1.25mg eod or e3d etc.?
> 
> //I've never ran a cycle, just asking.


 Sounds like you're thinking of Letrozole. The most common dose I see Aromasin taken at is 12.5mg EOD.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Right, i'm getting pointy nips which are getting sensitive. They are pointing through my tops and I look like a horny Jennifer Aniston. Not good as I'm gyno prone.

I was thinking of upping my Aromasin from 12.5mg to 25mg and adding 20mg of Nolva a day. Thoughts?


----------



## TRENHEAD (Apr 30, 2015)

Forget about Novla mate go to holland and barretts and get b6 it's cheap and that will sort it out keep your aromasin 12.5 ed or eod and b6 300-400mg


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

I've been on a high strength b complex for a while as well as multi, orange triad and other vit additions. Nothing. This is Estrogen related, not vitamins

I noticed when I added HCG to the mix I got issues. Thinking of reducing my HCG but don't really want to. It's battle gyno vs better pct. anyone ever stop HCG? It's objecting estro into your body which doesn't help for gyno issues..


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

@musio here's some more advice for you regarding AI's...

do what works for you.

none of these posters have seen your blood work pre gear nor whilst you are on so go by feel, no one can tell you how much AI you need

(ideally get bloods but you get the idea)


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

musio said:


> I've been on a high strength b complex for a while as well as multi, orange triad and other vit additions. Nothing. This is Estrogen related, not vitamins
> 
> I noticed when I added HCG to the mix I got issues. Thinking of reducing my HCG but don't really want to. It's battle gyno vs better pct. anyone ever stop HCG? It's objecting estro into your body which doesn't help for gyno issues..


 throw in 20mg nolva it wont make any difference to your gains, the b6 is pointless unless you are injecting it

up your AI and go by sides, look out for dry joints, sh1t libido and generally feeling like crap

you can worry about lowering things when you get your gyno under control, assuming you are suffering gyno symptoms like itchy and or burning nips, enlarged areola, coning nipples ect

EDIT - just saw your OP

" Nolva 10mg on pin days "


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Helpful stuff @*swole troll *thanks mate. I never new about injecting B6 so it gives me some more reading..

Everything you said, I have. I'm 100% sure it's gyno symptoms. I

" gyno symptoms like itchy and or burning nips, enlarged areola, coning nipples ect"

I'm upping my Aromasin to 25mg a day which is split 12.5mg AM and PM (taken with fats)

I'm adding in 20mg of Nolva ED to see how it goes.

If anyone has any advice, i'm all ears. In fact, i'm all nips but i'm taking all advice at the moment!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

musio said:


> Helpful stuff @*swole troll *thanks mate. I never new about injecting B6 so it gives me some more reading..
> 
> Everything you said, I have. I'm 100% sure it's gyno symptoms. I
> 
> ...


 Just run with what you've outlined until symptoms subside.

Too many cooks spoil the broth


----------



## TRENHEAD (Apr 30, 2015)

swole troll said:


> throw in 20mg nolva it wont make any difference to your gains, the b6 is pointless unless you are injecting it
> 
> up your AI and go by sides, look out for dry joints, sh1t libido and generally feeling like crap
> 
> ...


 B6 isn't pointless unless you inject it mate. When I run tren I only run aromasin 12.5 eod. Then i start to get lumps until I add in b6 it's goes away i even stopped it at a point to see if it would come back and it did. Thats why I don't use prami or caber (trial and error) Many people use b6 tablets I know for deca and tren even superdrol and works a treat


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

@*TRENHEAD *just to be clear do you mean B6 is good in injection AND tablet or injection only?

Thought of the day; when you get more compliments on your nips than your size, you know something is wrong.


----------



## TRENHEAD (Apr 30, 2015)

musio said:


> @*TRENHEAD *just to be clear do you mean B6 is good in injection AND tablet or injection only?
> 
> Thought of the day; when you get more compliments on your nips than your size, you know something is wrong.somethsometh
> 
> ...


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Just ordered some of the best B6 money can buy  Thanks guys


----------



## TRENHEAD (Apr 30, 2015)

musio said:


> Just ordered some of the best B6 money can buy  Thanks guys


 Ok good job mate although you could of just popped down to holland and barretts or any other shop that sells vitamins. Did you order the 100mg tablets? Take 300-400 3 or 4 times a day. Keep us posted on how it goes mate


----------



## TRENHEAD (Apr 30, 2015)

musio said:


> Just ordered some of the best B6 money can buy  Thanks guys


 Ok good job mate although you could of just popped down to holland and barretts or any other shop that sells vitamins. Did you order the 100mg tablets? Take 300-400 3 or 4 times a day. Keep us posted on how it goes mate


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Updates for those interested.



I have some activated B6 coming which the body uses better. B6 helps with bloat which is a bonus. Read more here


Hair clumps falling out. Not good.


Body recomposition - amazing


Bad news, I have some definite *hard* lumps behind the nipples. So far, i'm on nolva 20mg ED, Aromasin 25mg ED and letro 2.5mg ED. I'm highly sensitive to gyno and even had surgery a few years back. Over the last few days of dosing Nolva, they are less sensitive but I can see myself tanking my e so i'm going to try the letro for a while and then just use the AI ad SERM. Any advice on this matter? I was reading the combination of letro & nolva is good with some people even frontloading the nolva. They gyno could be prolactin tren gyno which is another thought...


One side is i need to get rid of this gyno the other side is limp dick. I guess it's the better of two evils?

Things started to go wrong after week 3 when i introduced HCG..


----------



## Beefcake91 (May 30, 2016)

If I had all these issues on gear, I'd dump it. Looks like you're never going to be able to control it. Is it really worth it?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

sorry buddy but this cycle looks a mess from the get go. Running var for 3 weeks, preloading?

throwing in asin, letro and nolva randomly and then adding vit b6, seriously sounds like you don't have a clue what you're doing.

my advice would be stop before you end up with irreversible bitch tits.


----------



## TRENHEAD (Apr 30, 2015)

musio said:


> Updates for those interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Have you noticed a difference when you added the b6?


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

@*ILLBehaviour, *there is nothing wrong with adding var as a kickstarter.

I added nolva and upped the aromasin when I noticed gyno. B6 is a harmless recommendation. What's wrong with this in your opinion?

I did add letro which wasn't a good idea as it was way too powerful but that was a reaching for the panic button move. Things are a lot better now. I'm glad I reached for the nolva as I think it prevented the hardness solidify.

@TRENHEAD Things are a lot better now. I can't pin this on the B6 as at the same time, I upped the nolva & aromasin as I'm gyno prone. One this is for sure, the B6 has given me a real energy boost. I'm keeping this in and plan on using it post cycle.

Nips are a lot less sensitive. They still feel a little more sensitive than usual but nowhere near what it was when I was in crisis mode. The definitino is happening more. Still want to stay on the safe side being gyno prone.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

musio said:


> @*ILLBehaviour, *there is nothing wrong with adding var as a kickstarter.
> 
> I added nolva and upped the aromasin when I noticed gyno. B6 is a harmless recommendation. What's wrong with this in your opinion?
> 
> ...


 if you feel you are on top of it now then by all means crack on.


----------

